
UnRAID to require internet connectivity to mount array in next version - dibbsonline
http://lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php/UnRAID_6_2/Storage_Management#Invalid_or_missing_key
======
dibbsonline
So sad for those that virtualise firewalls.. Although they also seem to ignore
many requests to include 8021q in the kernel, and bridging just mashes all the
interfaces together (groan).

Alternative - [https://www.linuxserver.io/index.php/2016/02/06/snapraid-
mer...](https://www.linuxserver.io/index.php/2016/02/06/snapraid-mergerfs-
docker-the-perfect-home-media-server-2016/)

